# Laptop zum spielen und für die Uni



## Lyrreth (24. Juli 2013)

*Laptop zum spielen und für die Uni*

Hallö zusammen 

Ich plane, mir in nächster Zeit (vermutlich nächsten Monat, wenn genug Geld da ist), einen Laptop neben meinem Desktop-PC anzuschaffen.

Da ich leider aber mit Laptop-Hardware nicht so firm bin würde ich mich gerne von euch zu guten Angeboten und wichtigen Komponenten beraten lassen.

Was der Laptop können sollte:

* Ich würde damit gerne Guild Wars 2 auf (mind.) mittleren Grafikeinstellungen spielen können wollen. Mehr muss nicht, für den Rest habe ich nen ausreichenden Desktop-PC!
* Office (der Vollständigkeit halber)
* Er sollte portabel sein (also nicht zu schwer, groß..  )

Was ich mir persönlich an "Features" wünschen würde:

* Nicht zu groß (sonst fehlt mir der Sinn von "portabel")
* Entspiegeltes Display (nichts ist nerviger als draussen nichts mehr sehen zu können)
* Bildschirm mit HD-Auflösung (wenn das zu "kostspielig" [EDIT: / unsinnig] wird kann ich darauf auch gerne verzichten)
* Nummernblock ist mir nicht so wichtig.
* Möglichst in schwarz. Aber andere Farben sind auch okay. Was definitiv nicht geht ist silber. 

So, nun zum interessanten Teil, dem Budget: Geplante Ausgabe ist so um die 700€. Wenn das gar nicht machbar ist wäre ich natürlich bereit, auch etwas drauf zu legen. Ebenso, falls für den preis keine gute Zusammenstellung möglich ist.
Wichtig ist mir auf jeden Fall ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch mit allen wichtigen Info's Versorgen, ansonsten könnt ihr gerne nachfragen  Schaue regelmäßig rein.


Vielen vielen Dank schon jetzt. Für jeden Vorschlag, für jede Idee und jede Kritik 

Lyrreth


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

Brauchst Du denn echt den Laptop auch zum Spielen? Kannst Du den Desktop-PC dafür nicht nutzen, oder WILLST du halt auch mal abseits von zu Hause unbedingt spielen?

Wie wichtig ist denn die Akku-Laufzeit?

Ich hab mal hier nachgesehen Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ Guild Wars 2 ist für ein Onlinegaming verdammt happig, das läuft wohl erst mit ner Grafikkarte wie einer Nvidia 640m flüssig auf NIEDRIGEN Details, und das gilt auch eher für die typischen Laptop-Auflösungen wie 1366x768... im Vergleich zu vielen anderen modernen Spielen ist das wirklich ziemlich anfordernd. 

Bist Du denn da sicher wegen FullHD, dass das was bringt? Ich selber finde FullHd bei ner guten Notebookgröße von 15 Zoll nicht vorteilhaft. Etliche Dinge sind dann wirklich sehr fein und klein, und wenn man wiederum ranzoomt, ist es auch nicht besser als ein Display mit geringerer Auflösung. 

Das hier zB ist für den Preis schon sehr ordentlich mit mattem FullHD-Display: MSI GE60-i550M245 (0016GA-SKU4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland allerdings wäre ein Notebook mit ner schwächeren Karte wohl besser in Sachen Qualität bei anderen Dingen, zB Akku, Display, Lüfterlautstärke, Verarbeitung... aber die Nvidia 650m wiederum reicht hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ wenn du mal bis ca mitte der Seite runterscrollst auch grad mal für "hohe" Details bei 1366x768 mit 30 FPS aus. Und FullHD sind halt direkt fast doppelt so viele (!) Pixel als bei den Benchmarkwerten, d.h. die 30FPS bei hoch sind wohl nicht drin.


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Brauchst Du denn echt den Laptop auch zum Spielen? Kannst Du den Desktop-PC dafür nicht nutzen, oder WILLST du halt auch mal abseits von zu Hause unbedingt spielen?



Das hängt mehr damit zusammen, dass ich auch mal außerhalb spielen WILL, nicht, weil es mein Desktop nicht schafft oder weil ich den dafür nicht nutzen wollte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist denn die Akku-Laufzeit?



Ehrlich?  Die ideale Antwort: So lang wie möglich. Die realistische Antwort: Er sollte schon so 1-2 Stunden spielen schaffen, bevor er leer ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist Du denn da sicher wegen FullHD, dass das was bringt? Ich selber finde FullHd bei ner guten Notebookgröße von 15 Zoll nicht vorteilhaft. Etliche Dinge sind dann wirklich sehr fein und klein, und wenn man wiederum ranzoomt, ist es auch nicht besser als ein Display mit geringerer Auflösung.



Wie schon oben erwähnt, wenn HD "unsinnig" ist kann ich auch gut und gerne drauf verzichten. Da sind mir so Attribute wie "entspiegeltes Display" wesentlich wichtiger!


----------



## svd (24. Juli 2013)

Das günstigste Notebook mit mobiler GTX660 und entspiegeltem FulHD Display ist auch ein MSI der GE60 Serie.
Für 20€ mehr, gäbe es die Schwesterversion mit 100MHz CPU Takt und 250GB Festplattenplatz mehr.

Komischerweise zahlt es sich fast nicht aus, kleinere Modelle oder solche mit der etwas schwächeren GT650M zu suchen, weil die nicht viel weniger kosten. Eigentlich irre.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

Das MSI mit der 650m kommt hier auf 2,5Std bei Last: MSI GE60-i547W7H im Test Multi(media)-Talent    mit ner GTX 660m wären es wohl etwas weniger.


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Juli 2013)

Also wäre ich mit einer 660m auf ner Einstellung von 1366x768 mit mittleren Details dabei? Und ca 2h Akkulaufzeit sollten dann ja auch gerade so drin sein.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

Also, bei der Website ist es auf "hoch" mit einem Core i5 3210M etwas unter 30 FPS, mit nem besseren Core i7 3610QM mit 50 FPS - das spricht dafür, dass es auf "mittel" so oder so gut laufen sollte mit 1366x768. Nur gibt es dummerweise wiederum kein Notebook mit dieser Auflösung und einer GTX 660m - oder wolltest Du das mit FullHD nehmen, und dann bei Bedarf vlt. die Auflösung runterstellen?


----------



## Lyrreth (25. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...oder wolltest Du das mit FullHD nehmen, und dann bei Bedarf vlt. die Auflösung runterstellen?



Was natürlich auch eine Idee wäre  Hätte ja letztlich wohl fast den selben Effekt als wenn ich tatsächlich nur ein 1366x768 Display hätte. Kann aber, bei Bedarf, doch noch auf HD wechseln. Klingt gar nicht so schlecht 

4 GB RAM sind für ein Notebook mit diesen Anforderungen vermutlich ausreichend?

Favorisieren würde ich dann bisher diesen hier:  msi mit GTX 660m
Gibt es denn noch andere Notebooks mit vergleichbaren P/L-Verhältnis und äquivalenter Leistung? Ich schau mich mal um...

Solange ich hiermit ganz gut beraten bin, bin ich ja zufrieden. Nicht, dass es auch für 50€ mehr Laptops mit nem großen Leistungsplus (im Vergleich)  oder so gibt


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

Also, die 660m ist absolut top für den Preis, ein ähnlich starkes findest Du da nicht von einem anderen Hersteller und ohne FullHD. Selbst wenn Du was mit "nur" der 650m suchst, findest Du nur das ähnliche MSI-Schwestermodell, was ja auch FulHD hat.

Ohne FullHD finde ich nur Notebooks mit einer Karte, die deutlich schwächer als die 660m sind, wie zB 645m.

zB das hier Lenovo IdeaPad Z500, Core i5-3230M, 8GB RAM, 500GB (MBYG7GE)  das kostet dafür auch weniger, das hat dann 1366x768   oder auch MSI ne Zwischenlösung mit 1600x900 Pixeln und einer 645m MSI CX70-i7645M287 (001755-SKU5)  das hat dann aber 17 Zoll!

Selbst wenn ich auch nicht-matte Display einbeziehe, gibt es an sich keine weiteren Alternativen. Auch nicht bei höherem Preis, außer das hier von Lenovo: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 8 (M7783GE)  GTX 660m, Quadcore, matt, 1366x768, aber dann eben 800€


----------



## Lyrreth (25. Juli 2013)

Gut, vielen Dank, dann steht mein zukünftiges Notebook ja so gut wie fest. Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung! Immer wieder top hier, auch, wenn ich hauptsächlich der Thread-Leser-Typ bin als dass ich schreibe 

P.S.: Sollte sich bis mitte nächstens Monats doch unerwartet eine gute Alternative auffinden lassen (besseres P/L-Verhältnis etc.) dann würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand kurz an diesen Thread denkt. Ansonsten meld ich mich auch nochmal kurz vor dem Kauf 

Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Lyrreth (3. August 2013)

So. ich nochmal kurz 

Hab nun vor bei HoH den laptop zu bestellen (siehe Link), allerdings hat mich ein Angebot zu diesem Laptop kurz ins Grübeln gebracht, weshalb ich kurz bei euch eine Meinung einholen wollte:

Laptop so wie geplant

Laptop "Angebot"

Mich würde interessieren, ob sich das Angebot mit der SSD preislich lohnt. Die SSD kostet wohl separat SSD separat ~ 95€.

Nun ist einfach die Überlegung, das Angebot mit der SSD mitzunehmen, da ich früher oder später ohnehin eine SSD nachrüsten wollte. Lohnt sich dieses SSD Modell? (Lohnt sich SSD im Laptop generell (um mal meinen ganzen Gedankengang in Frage zu stellen))
Ansnsten unterscheiden sich die Laptops ja nicht (selbes Modell) und konnte auch noch keine "kleinen" Unterschiede finden.

Vielen Dank für jegliche Äußerungen


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2013)

Also, für den Aufpreis würd ich das machen. Ne SSD ist ne nette Sache grad für den Alltag. Das Gerät bootet schneller, idR ist dann Internet&co sofort verfügbar, weil der ganze "Kleinkram" beim Laden viel schneller verfügbar ist, kleinere Programme öffnen sich so schnell, als seien sie nur im Hintergrund schon aktiv gewesen usw. - natürlich alles unter der Voraussetzung, dass Windows auch auf der SSD installiert ist! Evlt, muss man bei dem Angebot Windows dann selber "uminstallieren", falls Windows nicht schon auf der SSD ist, sondern diese nur "beiliegt". Aber mit ner windows-CD kann man das problemlos machen, der Produktkey sollte unter dem Laptop stehen.


----------

